# Subtle hint



## luvswood (Apr 10, 2011)

I found some Halloween stick-on props at a local store. They're removable in order to put on the wall or other places when decorating for Tricks or Treat-ers. But, I put one on my bandsaw in my shop as a reminder to watch carefully around this tool. When I was a kid, my father lost three fingers on a bandsaw in a work accident, so I've always been very aware of the consequences!


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

You can make it more vivid by cutting off one of the fingers.

Interesting idea though. I'll definitely look out for those.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Very sick and twisted- I love it! The fact the it can be moved around helps fight that point where you don't notice it anymore. Gotta find some of these.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow you're short term meory is going huh? well it will happen to any of us eventually.This a great idea for us scenile woodworkers who err what was I saying huh oh well enuff . I think I will get my name and, to heck ,also my address tatooed on my forehead soon.LOL Then wee'l see whos lost. eh?Alistair


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

OK I was just KIDDING Honest I like your idea really.I need to make a warning sign for my saw?Aloistair


----------

